# Recommendations for hotels?



## AAARGH! (Nov 23, 2009)

I will be traveling on a long cross-country trip in May. I have layovers in New Orleans, Oakland, CA (OKJ), and Santa Barbara, CA.

Can anyone recommend hotels in these cities? Preferably near the Amtrak Stations OR easily reachable by public transportation (BART in Oakland for instance).

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 23, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> I will be traveling on a long cross-country trip in May. I have layovers in New Orleans, Oakland, CA (OKJ), and Santa Barbara, CA.
> Can anyone recommend hotels in these cities? Preferably near the Amtrak Stations OR easily reachable by public transportation (BART in Oakland for instance).
> 
> Thanks.


I like to use Orbitz for hotels, you get to see the actual hotel in advance, not just a type like Hot wire,expedia etc. They also really do send a check when someone beats your guranteed price, Ive gotten three from them including from SEA and NOL!

Im not familiar with Santa Barbara, I know its pricey but New Orleans has beacoup hotels for good prices during the week when nothing major is happening! Two of my favorites are Plas D'Armes in the FQ and Courtyard by Marriot by the Convention Center, walking distance to Union Station.

Oakland is not that great for hotels, Emeryville might be a better bet or even a deal across the water in the City, maybe even San Jose! Hope this  helps!


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 23, 2009)

Twice I have stayed in Santa Barbara, first time was at the HI Express http://www.hotelvirginia.com/ , and second time in March this year was at the Hotel Santa Barbara http://www.hotelsantabarbara.com/

Both fine, both not that pricey ($130ish each time, i seem to recall) and both within short walking distance of the station.

The Hotel SB is just a few doors up from the Santa Barbara Brewing Company, so extra points for that! :lol: Great beer, great food and great barstaff..... 

As for Oakland, unless you a friend of urban grittiness, then there are plenty of fine hotels across the Bay in San Francisco!!


----------



## AlanB (Nov 23, 2009)

Jeff,

While certainly not comprehensive, you may find Kevin Korell's Rails to Rooms site helpful to locate hotels that are near rail transportation.


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 23, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Jeff,
> While certainly not comprehensive, you may find Kevin Korell's Rails to Rooms site helpful to locate hotels that are near rail transportation.


Wow, that is fantastic! Thanks.


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 23, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff,
> ...


Aloha

During the OTOL NOCAL Fest I stayed at the Jack London Inn, about 1.5 blocks from the Oakland Amtrak Station. Rate was reasonable service good, and I heard trains all night going down Jack London Square. Used the Ferry to go over to San Francisco, which was almost across the street. To bad I cant grab a piece of the video I shot of the street and Hotel. The Hotel does have a web page.


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 23, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Was it Jack London Inn or The Inn at Jack London Square? Just double checking because it looks like the latter has a better rating.

Thanks.


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 24, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


Aloha

Went back to my tape to check. It was the Jack London Inn, right on Jack London Square. Here is a link to their site. Cant speak to the ratings but I found the rooms clean in good repair, with reasonable rates. And received excellent service. It was also nice to hear trains going by on the Square. I would stay there again.

Eric


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 24, 2009)

OK, I have made reservations for my trip.

I got some pretty good prices. Right around $500 for five nights.

New Orleans 1 - Holiday Inn Downtown Superdome - walking distance from station (.5 miles) - 1 night - $113 total.

Oakland: Inn at Jack London Square -Walking distance from Amtrak station - 2 nights - $173 total for the 2 nights.

Santa Barbara - Sandman Inn - Short taxi ride (3.5 miles from station) - 1 night - $88 total

New Orleans 2 - Holiday Inn Downtown Superdome - walking distance from station (.5 miles) - 1 night - $129 total.

All of these are completely refundable, so I can always change my mind!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good deal on hotels, hope the Amtrak reservations and prices are as easy!


----------



## AAARGH! (Nov 25, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Looks like a pretty good deal on hotels, hope the Amtrak reservations and prices are as easy!


Well, after much consideration, I finally pulled the trigger on the Amtrak part. I have posted the itinerary in the May 2010 Member Amtrak trips thread (post #3).


----------

